
Israeli firm helping FBI to open encrypted iPhone - lis
http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-apple-encryption-cellebrite-idUKKCN0WP17J
======
lis
Apparently, they signed a ~15k$ contract with Cellebrite, when they said that
they might have found another way to hack the phone.
[https://twitter.com/zenalbatross/status/712653715317108736](https://twitter.com/zenalbatross/status/712653715317108736)

